# Canadian Fly In Report



## MrSimon (Jun 2, 2015)

Last Fall we did a Canadian Fly In to Quantz Lake through Hearst Air. 

We had been thinking about a trip like this for years and years. Finally we saved up our pennies and went. Boy oh boy was it worth it!

Just spending a week totally off the grid with no electricity, running water, or plumbing is adventure enough .... but throw in ridiculous fishing and it's the stuff dreams are made of.

I'll let the video speak for itself.

[youtube]no3chwUW8SQ[/youtube]


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 2, 2015)

WOW that is just awesome 

Thanks for posting


----------



## Jim (Jun 3, 2015)

wow awesome man! that is cool.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jun 3, 2015)

Great video - you may want to check the date at the very beginning


----------



## MrSimon (Jun 3, 2015)

fool4fish1226 said:


> Great video - you may want to check the date at the very beginning



Our boat is actually a time machine. This trip happened in the future.

Actually, I just messed up when putting in captions. I didn't notice until the video was all rendered and posted .... it's a pain to fix it so I just left it.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jun 3, 2015)

MrSimon said:


> fool4fish1226 said:
> 
> 
> > Great video - you may want to check the date at the very beginning



Our boat is actually a time machine. This trip happened in the future.

Man I wish I had one of those :LOL2: Anyways what a great trip and video - awesome


----------



## KMixson (Jun 3, 2015)

Cool Trip. Looks like you had fun.


----------

